# Giày bảo hộ thể thao siêu nhẹ - Bền bỉ



## Ctylasa (15 Tháng chín 2021)

*Giày bảo hộ thể thao* phải chăng các bạn đang cần tìm*?*

Sau khi tìm kiếm trên mạng cùng một rừng thông tin, các bạn cũng chưa thể chọn cho mình một đôi giày bảo hộ lao động vừa ý. Đừng lo, tôi sẽ giới thiệu ngay cho các bạn những mẫu giày công trường đang được rất nhiều người công nhân kỹ sư yêu thích hiện nay.

Và quan trọng nhất…. đó là các mẫu giày bảo hộ siêu nhẹ, siêu đẹp và dáng thể thao đúng như mong muốn của các bạn!! Nào…LET’S GO!

*Giày bảo hộ có dáng thể thao sản phẩm sẽ như thế nào?*

 Vâng, đúng như cái tên gọi của sản phẩm, *giày bảo hộ siêu nhẹ* thì tất nhiên là phải nhẹ rồi.

Hiện tại trên thị trường trôi nổi rất nhiều dòng sản phẩm về giày bảo hộ, đủ các loại, màu sắc trên đời. Nhưng sản phẩm lâu đời nhất vẫn là thương hiệu* giày bảo hộ Jogger*.

Nghe đến tên Safety Jogger, thực sự nó đã in đậm vào tâm trí của rất nhiều người sử dụng, đặc biệt là các bạn làm trong ngành xây dựng, công trường, cầu đường, bến cảng…

Safety Jogger có rất nhiều dòng sản phẩm, đủ các thể loại, đáp ứng được cho nhiều ngành nghề. Không chỉ ở trong nước mà thương hiệu này còn nổi tiếng trên toàn thế giới. Thực sự sản phẩm đã làm mưa làm gió trên thị trường rất lâu rồi đấy ạ.

 Trước kia Safety Jogger thường sản xuất những dòng *giày bảo hộ mũi thép*_, đế thép_. Nhiều sản phẩm cũng khá là nặng. Nhưng sau khi cải tiến, với công nghệ mới có áp dụng các vật liệu tổng hợp, composite vào thì các đôi giày của của hãng Safety Jogger đã trở nên nhẹ hơn rất nhiều. Mỗi đôi giày Jogger siêu nhẹ  hiện tại chỉ  có dao động trong khoảng từ 300-350 gram/1 chiếc. Thiết kế sản phẩm hiện tại đa dạng về mẫu mã, trông rất bắt mắt cũng như rất đẹp, mang đậm phong cách thể thao. Các bạn có thể tham khảo một số mẫu mã sau đây:







*Giày bảo hộ có dáng thể thao phù hợp với môi trường làm việc nào?*

 Quý khách cần lưu ý một chút nhé, không phải ai làm nghề nghiệp, công việc gì cũng có thể dùng loại *giày siêu nhẹ, dáng thể thao* này được.

Trước tiên để đánh giá một đôi giày có phù hợp với ngề nghiệp của các bạn hay không thì phải có rất nhiều yếu tố.

Về cơ bản đầu tiên các bạn phải xét đến nguy cơ tiềm ẩn rủi ro trong quá trình làm việc như môi trường làm của người lao động có độc hại không, có hóa chất không, có dầu mỡ trơn trượt không hay đặc biệt có tiềm ẩn nguy cơ những vật nặng rơi hay không?

Hầu hết những đôi giày bảo hộ hiện tại đều có mũi thép hoặc mũi composite bảo vệ đôi chân.Tuy nhiên giày bảo hộ mũi thép lại là sản phẩm lại không phù hợp với môi trường làm việc trong ngành hàng không như tại sân bay, trạm kiểm soát. Vì nếu các bạn phải đi lại nhiều qua trạm kiểm soát lại thực sự không tiện chút nào, máy phát hiện kim loại sẽ kêu inh ỏi khi bạn đi qua. Vì vậy giày_ bảo _hộ siêu nhẹ, mũi composite, dáng thể thao là lựa chọn rất đáng để bạn quan tâm.

 Ngoài ra nếu các bạn là một công nhân, làm trong ngành công nghiệp nặng như: hàn xì, hoặc đúc gang trong các xưởng đúc. Hằng ngày phải tiếp xúc với nhiệt độ rất lớn, thì cũng không nên dùng loại *giày bảo hộ có dáng thể thao *này.

Các dòng giày siêu nhẹ, dáng thể thao này khi tiếp xúc với nguồn nhiệt cao từ máy hàn, lò đúc sẽ rất mau xuống cấp. Những hạt xỉ hàn bắn xuống giày sẽ càng làm cho nó nhanh hỏng hơn.

[caption id="attachment_12936" align="aligncenter" width="600"]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Công nhân làm trong xưởng đúc không nên đi giày bảo hộ siêu nhẹ_[/caption]

Thực sự mà nói thì nó phù hợp với các bạn kỹ sư hơn, công việc nhẹ nhàng một chút. Những bạn kỹ sư thì chỉ đi giám sát công trình, cũng không cần thiết động tay, chân nhiều. Mặc dù thế, việc đi lại cũng ảnh hưởng rất lớn tơi bàn chân, vậy nên cần chọn cho mình một sản phẩm nhẹ một chút, đi lại có cảm giác nhẹ nhàng hơn.

Đó là dòng giày Safety Jogger, ngoài ra còn một thương hiệu giày bảo hộ siêu nhẹ, dáng thể thao mà các bạn hết cũng cần quan tâm. Đó là thương hiệu giày thương hiệu Kingsman của Úc. Hiện tại, cũng có rất đa dạng mẫu mã đẹp đấy nhé!






 Vâng đến đây chắc hẳn quý khách đã có những lựa chọn nhất định cho mình. Các bạn đã biết thế nào là một đôi *giày bảo hộ có dáng thể thao *nó như thế nào rồi. Trọng lượng sản phẩm khoảng bao nhiêu, môi trường phù hợp để đi bởi các kiểu giày này.

Quý khách nhanh chóng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn về những sản phẩm phù hợp nhất:


----------

